# Dang Al Sporting Goods Store



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

They made me do it at a time that I really didn't want to do it, but I just had to. 

They ran a special on the Votex Razor HD 20-60x85 spotting scope at a price low enough that you would be crazy to not buy one if you had been looking at them. $799+tax was too low of a price to pass up. 

Now I have my Christmas and all I need to get now is a good tripod.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I love mine, its a great scope.


-DallanC


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

They have run this deal a couple times. Pretty sweet score if you're in the market for a spotting scope.


----------



## Humpy (Apr 30, 2018)

I did the same thing a couple of years ago, love the scope. Only down side is, it’s being packed up and sent back to vortex to be fixed for the second time. Hopefully this time they send me a new one that doesn’t keep falling apart, and I am not rough with it, for the most part it sits in my back seat of the truck all season. Focus knobs keep falling off and now something is loose inside so it keeps throwing black dots everywhere on the inside of the lens.

My eye piece on my talons fell apart on my last hunt and my vortex viper hslr crosshairs are now blurry on the the 300. So vortex is getting a huge shipment from me this year, so done buying vortex.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Humpy that was my only question in purchasing a Vortex. I have heard of a lot of owners that keep sending them in for repairs and even if it is fixed under warranty it is still a pain in the rear to have to keep doing it.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Critter said:


> Humpy that was my only question in purchasing a Vortex. I have heard of a lot of owners that keep sending them in for repairs and even if it is fixed under warranty it is still a pain in the rear to have to keep doing it.


I've been kindof rough on mine and no issues at all.

I got a tiny scratch on it that kindof bugs me so I emailed them asking about touch-up paint. They said they dont have touchup paint but offered to repaint it for free if I wanted to send it back. I thanked them but said it wasnt worth it. I felt good about their level of service, if I ever had to use it.

-DallanC


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Vortex has a good warrantee for sure. But I stopped buying the brand after sending "crap" back. It's frustrating! I saved the frog skins and went with a 3K scope. My piece of mind is worth the extra bucks spent. 


Get the best optic you can afford is what I've been told time and time again. Why spend 2K on a rifle, and then spend $300 on what you put on top of it???


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

taxidermist said:


> Get the best optic you can afford is what I've been told time and time again. Why spend 2K on a rifle, and then spend $300 on what you put on top of it???


IDK about anyone else but I've never paid over $500 for any hunting rifle that I've owned. That includes Ruger #1's and Win Model 70's. The most expensive scope I've ever bought was a 6.5x20 VXIII Leupold... and that cost me $360 new.

I only got to buy the Razor spotter as my wife drew Mt Goat that year, and I told her a good scope will save hours of hiking. She was fine with buying it 

-DallanC


----------

